
Facebook is readying a competing service to Zoom, Microsoft Teams - _1suq
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/facebook-is-readying-a-competing-service-to-zoom-microsoft-teams-2020-04-24
======
_1suq
Facebook is the China of tech companies.

~~~
1cvmask
What do you exactly mean by the China of?

That it is say “firewalled”?

Or

A behemoth?

Or

A censor of content on its platform?

~~~
_1suq
I mean it in the sense that they are copy cats.

